

Designing Twitter Video – A look into the design and prototyping process - koenbok
http://paulstamatiou.com/twitter-video/

======
ajones
Stammy's articles are always a great read. As a developer, I appreciate his
perspectives on the intersection of programming and design. I recommend his
three-part post on designing and developing a responsive, retina-friendly
site.

[http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-
design/](http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-design/)
[http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-
development-...](http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-development-
part-1/) [http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-
development-...](http://paulstamatiou.com/responsive-retina-blog-development-
part-2/)

------
GBKS
Shameless self promotion - I just did a talk about protoyping last week that
touches on many of the points Paul makes, and also explores some of the tools
available. Hope some find it useful here: [http://bit.ly/gbks-
prototyping](http://bit.ly/gbks-prototyping)

------
jtwebman
Great post, it is always nice to see how other teams build things. I don't
think it is that hard though to just prototype in the Objective-C for iOS or
Java for Android. Why the extra JavaScript prototype?

~~~
PStamatiou
So much faster for custom animations and transitions :)

------
sumohax0r
Now engineer a way for Twitter to make money.

